# Finding a long term stay Hotel or Furnished Apartment in Cebu



## Mystoforient (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

New to the forums here but they seem fairly lively so I thought it would be an appropriate place to ask.

I'm looking for a long-term stay hotel in Cebu or a furnished apartment with a Kitchenette at least. Probably going to stay there for at least 6-8 months.

Inside Cebu City seems to be the way to go, I managed to find a cockroach-free (can't stand the cockroaches) stay in Manila previously for a reasonable price, I was wondering if anyone had some good advice on where I could find a clean 1-bedroom funished apartment to rent or a hotel I could get a discounted long term stay rate at.

I've tried emailing a few people - but it's always a nightmare to try and get through to Cebu hoteliers it seems 

Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated


----------

